# 2x6 door Jams



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

They do make them, big box usually a special order
I used a 2x4 on my front entrance & actually have maybe 135 degree opening
Since there will be a bench on the porch I didn't need it to open wider


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

There are also Jamb extensions that are available to widen the 2 x 4 jambs.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

I would look at the 2 x 6 door.

This is just a thought and not something I have done personally or even seen in person but if the r.o is wide enough to start can you put another 2 x 4 centered in the 2 x 6 jamb and make your new r.o. with the 2 x 4


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

canyonbc said:


> I would look at the 2 x 6 door.
> 
> This is just a thought and not something I have done personally or even seen in person but if the r.o is wide enough to start can you put another 2 x 4 centered in the 2 x 6 jamb and make your new r.o. with the 2 x 4


might affect the door swing and it would be more difficult to trim out.


----------



## canyonbc (Jan 8, 2010)

jlhaslip said:


> might affect the door swing and it would be more difficult to trim out.


something i did not think about. 

How do the trim that make a 2 x 4 door fit into a 2 x 6 wall


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

canyonbc said:


> something i did not think about.
> 
> How do the trim that make a 2 x 4 door fit into a 2 x 6 wall


Assuming an in-swing door, install the door flush with the inside finish material (drywall). Then install extension jambs on the exterior jamb to bring it out even with the exterior sheathing. Easy to do and cheaper than special ordering a door with 6 inch jambs.

Re-read your post and realized you are taking interior doors. The same idea as above, install flush with the finish on the in-swing side of the door and install the extension jambs on the other side of the wall.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of the Home Depot stores (here locally) actually stock the 6-1/2" jamb pre-hung doors. They can all "special order", but that can be a lot more expensive if your local store doesn't carry them. I'd try a regular lumber yard if you have one in your area before ordering from the "big box" store. They're often much cheaper, and the "wait time" to get the product is probably half...


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

you can also get 6-9/16" jamb sets or make your own using router to ease the edge and groove the back for stability


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

you wanna save money and have some fun? Make your own pre hung door with some 1X8"s, a cheap hinge set, door stops, yada yada yada

really easy to do. If you want to try it, let me know and I'll help you through it (if you need help).


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Cam,
The jamb extensions are very simple. Take some 3/4" thick stock and rip it on a table saw to 2" if you are using 1/2" drywall on both sides of the wall. If you have access to a pocket screw jig, you can attach the extensions in just a few minutes. If not, get some trim head screws and predrill the extensions and screw them together with a little titebond glue. 
Inexpensive and easy.
Mike Hawkins


----------

